

Ask HN: How do I honestly display my education on my resume? - collegedropout

Some background: I recently withdrew from university to move to the Bay Area and work full time. I&#x27;m in the process of applying for jobs and wondering how to most honestly approach the subject with potential employers. My resume currently reads:<p>Foobar University, College of Computer Science<p>2010-2014<p>GPA, etc.<p>I&#x27;d rather not add &quot;Did not complete degree&quot; to the education section, but as it stands it seems to imply that I did finish school. I don&#x27;t want to find a job and have problems arise later when it comes up that I didn&#x27;t graduate, but I also don&#x27;t want to have to tell every company I apply to that I dropped out. Thoughts, HN?
======
jeffmould
I dropped out due to financial reasons, and personally I just don't list a
degree next to the education. I have never had a problem, and if an employer
asks I just explain. I think most HR folks interpret no degree listed as
meaning that you attended the school, but did not get a degree.

------
cja23
As jeffmould said, simply not mentioning any degree is sufficiently honest,
but will likely trigger the question from HR. If you want to be a bit more up-
front, I have seen resumes with the words "coursework towards B.S."

